# samba log error - standard input is not a socket

## bingobob

OK, I've been trying (and googling) for hours and now I've come here...I can't for the life of me figure out all these messages in /var/log/messages re SAMBA. I've tried multiple smb.conf files and all sorts but no luck. Can anyone explain them to me ? and how to stop them, i'd like a nice clean log file.

Hopefully an elegant message like - samba started!

The smb sharing itself is working fine.

Any ideas ?

```

Apr 15 21:42:31 franz smbd[1277]: [2004/04/15 21:42:31, 0] smbd/server.c:main(835)

Apr 15 21:42:31 franz smbd[1277]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1281]: [2004/04/15 21:42:32, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:main(827)

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1281]:   standard input is not a socket, assuming -D option

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:32, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(148)

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   started asyncdns process 1286

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:32, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(339)

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   become_domain_master_browser_wins:

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP, subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:32, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(354)

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   become_domain_master_browser_wins: querying WINS server at IP 192.168.0.100 for domain master browser name WORKGROUP<1b> on workgroup WORKGROUP

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:32, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_stage2(114)

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   *****

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   Samba server FRANZ is now a domain master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   *****

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:32, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_bcast(291)

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   become_domain_master_browser_bcast:

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.0.100

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:32, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_bcast(305)

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz nmbd[1282]:   become_domain_master_browser_bcast: querying subnet 192.168.0.100 for domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP

Apr 15 21:42:32 franz cron[1321]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)

Apr 15 21:42:36 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:36, 0] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:find_response_record(235)

Apr 15 21:42:36 franz nmbd[1282]:   find_response_record: response packet id 26362 received with no matching record.

Apr 15 21:42:36 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:36, 0] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:find_response_record(235)

Apr 15 21:42:36 franz nmbd[1282]:   find_response_record: response packet id 26363 received with no matching record.

Apr 15 21:42:40 franz nmbd[1282]: [2004/04/15 21:42:40, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_stage2(114)

Apr 15 21:42:40 franz nmbd[1282]:   *****

Apr 15 21:42:40 franz nmbd[1282]:

Apr 15 21:42:40 franz nmbd[1282]:   Samba server FRANZ is now a domain master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.0.100

Apr 15 21:42:40 franz nmbd[1282]:

Apr 15 21:42:40 franz nmbd[1282]:   *****

```

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## bingobob

Sorry, yes, this is a networking issue.

Anyone help - this is infuriating, as everything is working and i just want to be sure everything is running ok, so i can break something new !  :Smile: .

----------

## Spooky Ghost

Does the time of this message correspond to system boot/smaba restart times?  Looking in /etc/init.d/samba the command line argument -D is missing from nmbd and smbd startup lines so the log messages indicates this is being assumed.  Possibly start-stop-daemon is closing stdin before it starts nmbd so you get the warning about it not being a valid socket.  Don't think that this is anything to worry about though.

----------

## bingobob

spooky - YES - exactly - these messages occur at boot.

----------

## bingobob

From what you say i think this is the problem.

Is there a way to edit my system to get this fixed. I know it's working but it'd be nice to remove these messages?

----------

## Spooky Ghost

In /etc/init.d/samba change the lines in start() from

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/smbd

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/nmbd

to

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/smbd -- -D

start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/nmbd -- -D

and restart samba with /etc/init.d/samba restart.  Check the logs and see if the message is still there.

----------

## bingobob

well it cleared the -D warning i think, but i'm still lefty with all this other nmbd rubbish ?

```

franz root # clear

franz root # echo > /var/log/messages

franz root # /etc/init.d/samba restart

 * Stopping samba...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * Starting samba...                                                                                                   [ ok ]

franz root # cat /var/log/messages | grep smb

franz root # cat /var/log/messages | grep nmb

Apr 20 08:04:30 franz nmbd[1274]: [2004/04/20 08:04:30, 0] nmbd/nmbd.c:terminate(59)

Apr 20 08:04:30 franz nmbd[1274]:   Got SIGTERM: going down...

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:31, 0] nmbd/asyncdns.c:start_async_dns(148)

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   started asyncdns process 1555

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:31, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(339)

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   become_domain_master_browser_wins:

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP, subnet UNICAST_SUBNET.

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:31, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_wins(354)

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   become_domain_master_browser_wins: querying WINS server at IP 192.168.0.100 for domain master browser name WORKGROUP<1b> on workgroup WORKGROUP

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:31, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_stage2(114)

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   *****

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   Samba server FRANZ is now a domain master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet UNICAST_SUBNET

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   *****

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:31, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_bcast(291)

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   become_domain_master_browser_bcast:

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   Attempting to become domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.0.100

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:31, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_browser_bcast(305)

Apr 20 08:04:31 franz nmbd[1553]:   become_domain_master_browser_bcast: querying subnet 192.168.0.100 for domain master browser on workgroup WORKGROUP

Apr 20 08:04:35 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:35, 0] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:find_response_record(235)

Apr 20 08:04:35 franz nmbd[1553]:   find_response_record: response packet id 16048 received with no matching record.

Apr 20 08:04:35 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:35, 0] nmbd/nmbd_responserecordsdb.c:find_response_record(235)

Apr 20 08:04:35 franz nmbd[1553]:   find_response_record: response packet id 16049 received with no matching record.

Apr 20 08:04:39 franz nmbd[1553]: [2004/04/20 08:04:39, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_dmb.c:become_domain_master_stage2(114)

Apr 20 08:04:39 franz nmbd[1553]:   *****

Apr 20 08:04:39 franz nmbd[1553]:

Apr 20 08:04:39 franz nmbd[1553]:   Samba server FRANZ is now a domain master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 192.168.0.100

Apr 20 08:04:39 franz nmbd[1553]:

Apr 20 08:04:39 franz nmbd[1553]:   *****

franz root #

```

----------

## Spooky Ghost

Do you have a debuglevel = <number> line in you smb.conf file?  You could try lowering this value to try and suppress the messages, otherwise you could add -d 0 to the nmbd line in the init script.  As a point of interest, the initial problem you asked about is logged in Bugzilla https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=36465 so it should be properly fixed for all soon...

----------

